# Looking for spotlight



## Tabish (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi. I have a 1 million cp spotlight. I heard that 10 and 15 million cp exist so i decided to get one soon. What is the most powerfull portable spotlight?????
From how far away can people see it's beam ???? 
btw, i'm not willing to spend more then 100 $


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 23, 2006)

Just depends on what you want. The Thor is pretty inexpensive, in both 10 and 15 MCP flavors. I got mine for $40, IIRC, and I have verified sightings of my beam at 10'000 feet..


----------



## Tabish (Feb 23, 2006)

I just want me and my neighbours to be able to see the the beam going straight up to the sky. Will a Thor 15 MCP be enough ??????
And is a 15 MCP 15 times brighter than a 1 MCP??????????


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't know exactly what you're looking to do, nor do I know what the legality of this would be. Is this so you can see where your house is? I've seen marker lights like this at desert campsites so that you can find your way to the camp over the sand dunes..


----------



## Tabish (Feb 23, 2006)

Lol. I just want a really powerfull spotlight with a visble beam that my neighbours can see. I dont wanna do anything with it. I just want it cause it's kool. hmmm maybe i can use my magnifying glass with it and burn stuff.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello! Welcome to CPF!

Look into Costco or Pep Boys Auto or Kragen's Auto and you'll find those Thors. . .

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## XeRay (Feb 23, 2006)

Tabish said:


> is a 15 MCP 15 times brighter than a 1 MCP??????????


 
To answer your question simply, *NO!*


----------



## Tabish (Feb 23, 2006)

XeRay said:


> To answer your question simply, *NO!*


can u pls explain ? say if u have a 1 MCP spotlight. How much brighter will a 15 MCP be ????


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 23, 2006)

It's not simple multiplication like you'd think. It'll be signifigantly stronger to your eye, or at least it is mine..


----------



## Tabish (Feb 23, 2006)

What is the total output energy in Joules for a 15 MCP and for a 1 MCP ??


----------



## XeRay (Feb 23, 2006)

Tabish said:


> What is the total output energy in Joules for a 15 MCP and for a 1 MCP ??


 
Lumens is a standard and objective measurement of light output.


----------



## Mike Painter (Feb 23, 2006)

Tabish said:


> I just want me and my neighbours to be able to see the the beam going straight up to the sky. Will a Thor 15 MCP be enough ??????
> And is a 15 MCP 15 times brighter than a 1 MCP??????????


There are better lights for "straight up in the sky" but they will cost a lot.
Look for some of the "shootouts " here.

My 10MCP Thor will light up a light pole at the end of my street approx 1/2 mile away and completely lights up a water tower some 60 feet up and over a block away.

It will impress most people.


----------



## jeffroalpha700 (Feb 24, 2006)

Simply put, candlepower is an advertising joke. Do you really think that a 15 million candlepower Thor is almost as bright as a 30-35 million candlepower Spectrolab 1600 watt SX-16 helicopter search light? But, that's what manufacturers would like you to think.

Simply put, candlepower measures the brightest spot of the beam at a given distance (variable). Candlepower is reflector/lens dependant. If you want, I can post the formula for you.

Lumens measures the total output and is reflector/lens independant. This gives you a much more accurate picture, providing the manufacturer is testing with the properly calibrated equipment.

Candlepower and lumens cannot be converted since they are completly different measurements. It would be like trying to convert liters to inches.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lunarmodule (Feb 24, 2006)

I strong second Jeffroalpha700's post comments. For just having long range fun, the Thor and equivalents are low budget ways to accomplish that task, and can be modded to accept HIDs, etc. For a serious long hange handheld spotlight, strong recommendations for the LightForce product line, primarily incan but can be retrofit with HID as well. When it comes to long range, the larger the reflector area the better, the better the light is collimated (focused and directed) for distance ability (throw). Performance varies with dollars spent, but fortunately there's a lot of value to be had because its relatively cheap and easy to put a 100W halogen bulb in front of a big 7" reflector -- with incredible results.


----------



## jeffroalpha700 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey, just noticed the Harbor Freight (same as Cosco) light is rated at 30 million candlepower. Even though it is a great 35-watt HID (thinking of getting one), I can guarantee that it does not have the same performance as the 1600-watt SX-16 I mentioned. It would be pretty wimpy on a helicopter. Once again, as Lunarmodule mentioned, go by "reality" specs. A 7" reflector with a 100-watt bulb will be incredible compared to a 3" reflector with a 55-watt bulb, even though the latter may try to indicate higher candlepower.


----------



## Mike Painter (Feb 24, 2006)

jeffroalpha700 said:


> Lumens measures the total output and is reflector/lens independant. This gives you a much more accurate picture, providing the manufacturer is testing with the properly calibrated equipment.



While this is true, it is clear that marketing is playing with these numbers today as seen in what has been measured here as opposed to what has been advertized.

A recent name brand LED reportedly has a good deal more lumens with a lens than without and this is not possible.


----------



## Tabish (Feb 24, 2006)

My question still is'nt answered. Whats is the best spotlight i can get for under 100$ ????????


----------



## CLHC (Feb 24, 2006)

"Best?" —Don't know about that, but again, for under one hundred dollars, go with the Thor series. Just take a look around this section of the forum. There's a lot to learn and see with picture shots provided in some of these threads.

Enjoy!


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 24, 2006)

Tabish,

If you can't find the Thor that CHC suggests, you might also look for the brand name of Cyclops. Available at various department, auto, and warehouse stores. You won't need to blow the whole $100. Especially since it doesn't appear that you have an intended use for this light right now. Do be aware though that it will be larger and weight a bit more than your handheld light. Personally, I think what you have now is probably adequate for your intended usage.


----------



## That_Guy (Feb 24, 2006)

Best halogen spotlight is without a doubt the Lightforce SL240 Blitz with its high quality 9" reflector and high performance Osram 62138 100W Xenon-halogen G6.35 bulb. Don't know the exact cost in the US, but it should be around the $100 mark. The only lights that can beat the Blitz when it comes to throw as opposed to total light output is the Blitz modded to HID which Sway did here and the xenon short-arc searchlights such as the Maxabeam, Nighthunter and Megaray, which all cost over $2000US.

Unlike the Thor the Blitz has no internal battery; it runs off external power using a cigarette lighter plug. While this might sound like a bad thing I much prefer it because it makes the light unit itself _much_ lighter and easier to use than if the battery was integrated. The Blitz is also very durable, able to survive being banged around or shot at no problem.


----------



## jeffroalpha700 (Feb 25, 2006)

The Thor is the Cyclops. Cyclops is the manufacturer. Here is their link to their homepage: http://www.cyclopssolutions.com


----------



## maxa beam (Feb 26, 2006)

Tabish? from WL? if so hey. (Oh and,maybe a thor would work)


----------



## jim (Mar 4, 2006)

I just bought a 10MCP sunforce spotlight to shine off my 28th story Penthouse so people could see it going straight up into the sky. I noticed they now make a 15MCP version, so I was thinking of that but I noticed the post above talking about the Harbour Freight 30MCP version, that one uses a 35-watt HID (and seems to be a smaller lense) then the sunforce 15MCP with a 100-watt halogen and possibly bigger lense. 

Does anyone know which would actually work better for shooting a light straight up into the sky the best?


----------



## markdi (Mar 4, 2006)

the hf hid has the same size reflector as the 15 mcp thor

mod a thor to hid or

buy the harbor freight hid


----------



## jim (Mar 4, 2006)

thanks markdi, but the HF claims that HID's are 3 times brighter then Halogen. But if the HF has a 35-watt HID then wouldn't that be equivelent to 105-watt Halogen, and the Sunforce (seems to be the same as Thor) has 100-watt Halogen, so wouldn't they be comparable and not the claimed 15 MCP for the Sunforce and 30MCP for HF. I live in Canada so don't want to have to have the HF shipped all the way up here just to find out it isn't any brighter.

thx


----------



## markdi (Mar 4, 2006)

the human eye is more sensitive to the higher color temp 

so it looks a lot brighter

the bulb in the thor is a 100 hour bulb - to 50% fail

a good 35 watt hid bulb is measured in thousands of hour

lumen maintenance with hid blows incan away

I bet the thor bulb looses 20% or more after 30 hours on the bulb.

hid - depending on the bulb looses something like 10% after about 1000 hours.

and 42 hid watts(this includes ballast losses) to get 105 watts equivelant incan light gives you 90 minutes runtime instead of 35.

hid is regulated so it stays nice and bright and white for most of it's run

run the hf hid and a incan thor at the same timem for 20 minutes - then compare them.

the hid source is a better point source than incan so hid will throw farther than a incan with the same reflector.


----------



## markdi (Mar 5, 2006)

the phillips bulb in the thor is 2900 bulb lumens - when it has 13.2volts at it's base.

small battery - no ice and no alternator -with wiring and switch losses - even with a fresh battery you will get 2400 bulb lumens at about 86 watts being pulled from the 7 amp sla.

a phillips 4300k 85122 35 watt hid bulb has 3200 very white regulated bulb lumens.

a 35 watt dl35 outputs 3600 bulb lumens.

50 watt dl50 5300 bulb lumens.

including ballast losses you get at least 1/3 more light at less than half the power it takes to drive the 100 watt yellowish underdriven incan.


----------



## jim (Mar 5, 2006)

Do you know the cost/somewhere I could buy a kit to convert the Thor to HID?


----------



## cue003 (Mar 5, 2006)

Just do a search here on CPF for the 3152 and that is what you should get..... not bad at $120. I know it is slightly out of your specifid price range but it may very well be worth it.

Curtis


----------



## jim (Mar 6, 2006)

ok, I am still using my 10MCP spotlight and trying to decide betwen the Thor 15MCP (which I found in Canada at Costco) and the Harbour Freight 30MCP HID (which I would have to have sent up here). 

Here is my problem now. the 10MCP looks great shining off my 28 story Penthouse, while on my roof. And people a few floors down can see it easily, but when I go down on the street I see nothing! So now I don't know if its so much a throw issue (which HID seems to be better) since the light goes high off the roof already, but more of an issue of if there is a different of being able to notice the light!

So would anyone on the street notice any difference between the Thor or the HF? Not in throw but being able to see it?

Someone made a post on CPF about their Thor being able to be seen from 10,000 ft. 

But I need people to be able to see it from the street when they look 300ft. up.


----------



## jeffroalpha700 (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't think there is any question that you will defiantly see the HF more easily. Once again, you are going to almost 3,000 lumens at a higher color temperature (closer to the color of white). This will provide a higher contrast to the black sky backdrop. Think about advertising spotlights. If they were more "yellow," they would not be as easily seen.

Once again, don't compare the wattage between halogen and HID. You cannot. The 35-watt HID is the same bulb as what you find in HID Xenon headlights on vehicles such as Mercedes, BMW, and Audi (as well as Lincoln, Caddy, etc.)

The only advantage that halogen has is that you can easily turn it on and off in tactical situations. On duty, all of my flashlights are either incandescent or LED. HID takes about 10 seconds to warm up to full brightness and 60 seconds to completely stabilize. For shining into the sky off of a roof, HID is perfect.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jim (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok, so I bought the Thor 15MCP today and in comparing it directly against the 10MCP I have, it does have a slightly longer throw and is slightly brighter, and I can just "barely" see it from the ground if I am close to the building and really looking for it.

I don't like the fact HID takes a bit of time to turn on as I do want to use it as a regular spotlight as well, so I think I'll buy both. Keep the 15MCP and also get a HID.

Someone here said to convert a Thor to HID is around $120? I could just buy the Harbour Freight for that.

Does anyone know of a cheaper kit? Or anywhere in Canada that sells a comparable Harbour Freight?

If only Costco still sold them...


----------



## RoyJ (Mar 8, 2006)

Why you guys all want to shine a beam up into the sky?

Waaaaay too much star wars.


----------



## jim (Mar 8, 2006)

lol....because its a lot easier to tell all the girls who come to my parties to just look up every weekend and if they see the spotlight in the sky they know I am having a party that night!


----------



## tron3 (Mar 8, 2006)

Tabish said:


> can u pls explain ? say if u have a 1 MCP spotlight. How much brighter will a 15 MCP be ????


 
The 15MCP has a 130w bulb. Check you 1 MCP bulb and I think you got your answer. Probably something like 5 times brighter?

I compared my 1 MCP and 10 MCP just last nite with a ceiling bounce test. With the 1 MCP, you would not believe the incredible room light it provides. With the 10 MCP, it was brighter than the four 40w bulbs that light the room.  

I want a 15 MCP just because I have my eye on a really hot looking black one.
http://www.clevergear.com/website/store/product_detail.asp?UID=2006012315394929&item%5Fno=53149&keyword=million&cat%5Fkeyword=&search%5Fpage%5Fno=1


----------



## RoyJ (Mar 8, 2006)

tron3 said:


> The 15MCP has a 130w bulb. Check you 1 MCP bulb and I think you got your answer. Probably something like 5 times brighter?


 
The ratings are just more and more exaggerated these days. I have one of those early 1MCP Brinkmann Maxmillion spotlights that probably could've actually achieve closed to that (beam was pretty tight too). The bulb on that was a 6V 55W H3.

I guess the 15MCP is only about twice as bright as the maxmillion, but I bet the modern 1 Mcp lights are only like 35W or so.

My 100W (a-pillar mounted) police spotlights are only rated at 200,000 candle power, probably more accurate. Also got a set of 100W offroad driving lights rated at 1/4 MCP.


----------



## jeffroalpha700 (Mar 8, 2006)

Like I said earlier, candlepower is a joke. The Unity spotlight you are talking about is great. Our Tahoes have the smaller crome 5" lights (sealed beam), while our PI's have 100 watt 6" (with black housing). They are wondreful and have a good pattern.

Unity's website is: http://www.unityusa.com


----------



## tron3 (Mar 9, 2006)

RoyJ said:


> The ratings are just more and more exaggerated these days. I have one of those early 1MCP Brinkmann Maxmillion spotlights that probably could've actually achieve closed to that (beam was pretty tight too). The bulb on that was a 6V 55W H3.
> 
> I guess the 15MCP is only about twice as bright as the maxmillion, but I bet the modern 1 Mcp lights are only like 35W or so.
> 
> My 100W (a-pillar mounted) police spotlights are only rated at 200,000 candle power, probably more accurate. Also got a set of 100W offroad driving lights rated at 1/4 MCP.


 
Heck, you could use that same 35w bulb in the Thor and still get more light than the 1 MCP model because of the much larger reflector. A room of mirrors can be brightly lit with one dim bulb than a room with no mirrors.

My brother was once on a tour at some plant (GE, or something) and they had a display room that was stories tall, lined with mirrors, and had a single 10w bulb at the top. Lit the whole room up!


----------



## markdi (Mar 9, 2006)

mirrors do not amplifiy light
they just reflect it

that stories tall display room must have been quite dim


----------



## tron3 (Mar 10, 2006)

markdi said:


> mirrors do not amplifiy light
> they just reflect it
> 
> that stories tall display room must have been quite dim


 
Reflected light, if it is focused, does cause an amplify effect. The Striker-VG is only a 3w unit, yet it gives 5 or 6 watts of light. It's all in the reflector.


----------



## markdi (Mar 10, 2006)

bull cr p


----------

